# Schrift glätten / rendern



## ByeBye 242513 (20. Juli 2011)

Hi Community,

ich bin vor 3 - 4 Monaten auf ein Blog gestoßen in dem eine neue Technik vorgestellt wurde wie Schrift geglättet werden kann. Es könnte auch sein das es JavaScript war.

Wenn diese Technik mit einem Browser (z.B. FireFox) betrachtet wurde hat es ca. 0,5 Sekunden gedauert bis die Schrift von "normal" in "geglätteten Zustand" angezeigt wurde. Damit möchte ich sagen, man konnte erkennen das die Schrift automatisch geglättet wurde.

Leider finde ich diesen Blog und den Namen der Technik nicht mehr. Weiß jemand zufällig was ich meine?

Diese Seite war es aber nicht: http://typeface.neocracy.org/examples.html

Danke


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (23. Juli 2011)

Hi,
äh normalerweise wird doch Schrift in den Browsers von Hause aus geglättet. Wiso benötigt man dafür noch ein spezielles JS?
Es gab mal Probleme mit der Schriftglättung in FF 4 was aber mit ATI Grafikkarten zusammenhing.
Oder suchst du eher eine Schriftersetzungstechnologie wie tapeface.js?

Viele Grüße


----------

